# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të konfiguroj Atnet?

## aklaudio

kush mund te me ndihmoje ne konfigurimin e internetit te atnet-it ne me shume se 100 kbps.
Respekt

----------

